# JNO's Dec Throwdown



## jno51 (Jan 18, 2012)

Raost 3 Pablano Peppers till outer skin is good and black. Let cool, wash blackened outer skin off remove stem and seeds. Towel dry and set aside.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2012)

What happened next!


----------



## jno51 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dice three large Potabella Mushrooms, 1 small onion,  and 1 freash garlic to your taste.  







combine all the above in pan and saute' with a dash of salt and pepper







Now take all the above with the Pablano peppers and run through a food processor. make a good course mesh, or is it mess?

Also at this point, Take 4 lbs chicken breast and grind also. On a cookie sheet with wax paper lay out your chicken mesh and put your Pepper,shroom,onion and garlic mesh down.


----------



## jno51 (Jan 18, 2012)

Roll into roll, spice the outer layer with your favorite seasoning roll in foil and put in frige overnight.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Take out of frige wrap in Beacon season again and put in the oh SMOKER on 250 for about 4 hours


----------



## jno51 (Jan 18, 2012)

AND "WA LA"







The relish is 1 can black beans, 1 can whole corn, 1 can rotel tomatoes and cilantro to taste. And there you have it. And this post kicked my @$$, IF I DRANK I WOULD be BLASTED right now.


----------



## jno51 (Jan 18, 2012)

AL Q-VIEW tore me a new one. Sorry it looks like hell, but I did my best. Talken bout the Q-VIEW


----------



## boykjo (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks great J...... You were all winners.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 18, 2012)

Now thats a great looking sort of fattie I guess. But it does look like it should taste just off the hook.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 18, 2012)

I could eat that! Thanks for the q-view


----------



## scrappynadds (Jan 18, 2012)

Look yummy...........another recipe for my index.......thanks


----------



## sprky (Jan 18, 2012)

another on the to do list


----------



## chefrob (Jan 21, 2012)

nice job....like the choice of chili, poblanos havea great flavor.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2012)

Great looking Chicken Fattie!...Good thinking...I LOVE Chile Pablano, I use them in every recipe that calls for Green Bell Pepper...JJ


----------



## jno51 (Jan 21, 2012)

Chef, first time I actually used them. It gave it a whole new taste. I will be using it more myself. I just had a wild hair to try it out for the throwdown and it work out very well. And Thanks.


----------



## venture (Jan 21, 2012)

Just excellent from beginning to end!

I especially liked the courage to pair red wine with the chix!

With all that savory going on there I would eat AND drink that!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jno51 (Jan 22, 2012)

Venture, I am a wino i will admit. Reds to me go with anything, even birthday and wedding cake, well for some. I actually baught a kit to brew and brewed my first batch of beer yesterday. I think evey good BBQ pit needs a good Brew master!


----------

